# Danish Soldier Killed and 2 Wounded



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2005)

A Danish soldier was killed and two others injured in an IED attack. My condolences to their families and friends.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (1 Oct 2005)

I hope the cowards who did this will burn in he-ll!!!!!


----------



## big bad john (1 Oct 2005)

Any details of the attack?


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2005)

Maybe Norup has some details ?


----------



## Kirkhill (1 Oct 2005)

First things first - glad it wasn't our own resident Viking.

Respects to those that died and condolences to their families and to those that were injured.  Speedy recovery.


----------



## PhilipJFry (1 Oct 2005)

After a quick search on google news:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/10/01/AR2005100100507.html



> And Iraqi police announced that a Danish soldier was killed and two others wounded in a roadside bomb attack outside Basra Saturday in southern Iraq, according to the Reuters news agency. Denmark has some 500 soldiers serving in and around Basra, where British forces have overall command. The death is the second among Danish troops serving in Iraq. The first Danish soldier to die in Iraq was killed by friendly fire in August 2003.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2005)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Maybe Norup has some details ?


Looked at his link in the other thread (pictures of Danish Soldiers in Iraq) and it is all in Danish, with further links, all again in Danish. http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/article.php?id=2951775&forside CBC, CTV and CNN don't have anything on it just yet.


----------



## Pfc_Norup (1 Oct 2005)

It was one group from the Mech-Inf Coy... They were driving onto a bridge in Al Harta ( Northern part of Basra, Danish AOR ). They were driving in two Mercedes 270 CDI ( a new lightly armoured, and stronger, version of the Mercedes 240 GD ) and when the first car entered the bridge an IED went of... From what I have heard so far one died instantly and two others was badly injured ( but are going to survive ) and one lightly... 

Both British and Iraqi forces was in the area shortly afterwards and aditionel Danish forces arrived shortly after to...

Norup


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Oct 2005)

Thanks for the info Norup. Very sad to see the loss of a fine soldier but glad the injured will recover. Prayers are with the Danish Army as they grieve the loss of one of their own. I hope you catch up with those responsible and give them some 5.56mm justice.

"Now we lay silent, in fields of green,
Our children, in FREEDOM, frolic in our dreams....
Eternal peace, granted, by a loving God,
Our highest decoration, the FORGET-ME-NOT, to cover our sod...."

Peter S. Griffin


----------



## Pfc_Norup (1 Oct 2005)

> "Danish soldiers were making praiseworthy efforts to create a better life for the Iraqi people"





> "Terrorists may not, by these hateful and cowardly acts, succeed in preventing progress and create chaos in Iraq! The government therefore intends to continue its policy in Iraq"


 Anders Fogh Rasmussen - Primeminister of Denmark


----------



## Jungle (2 Oct 2005)

RIP Soldier.
A quick recovery to the wounded,
And hopefully a violent death for the cowards who did this.


----------



## KevinB (2 Oct 2005)

DITTO to Jungles comments

  RIP


----------



## Lance Wiebe (3 Oct 2005)

A sad piece of news indeed.

I pray that those responsible will pay for their crime.

RIP


----------



## geo (3 Oct 2005)

as was so eloquently said many times before.......
At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Pfc_Norup (4 Oct 2005)

RIP




First Lieutenant Bjarke Kirkmand - Platoon Leader, 1st Platoon Mech-Inf Coy - DanCon Iraq 6


----------

